# GBAtemp Choose Your Own Adventure: Volume 1 [Jan/07/2010]



## Zarcon (Jan 4, 2010)

<b>Foreword:</b>


Spoiler



I don't think I've seen this here before, but I'm sure some have seen this kind of thing in other places.
Basically, I'll post a picture and a small description, then you guys post suggestions on what to do next.
Anything goes but...please don't just suggest fapping continuously.
I don't really have anything planned out so...we'll just see where this goes.
Hopefully this is a success and is just one of many to come. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />
Incidentally, I'll wait for a handful of suggestions before updating. Just more efficient that way.



<b>Chapter 1: Escape!</b>


Spoiler



<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0001.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
You wake up and...are either blind or it's just really dark.

<!--quoteo(post=2509784:date=Jan 4 2010, 02:28 PM:name=MegaAce™)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(MegaAce™ @ Jan 4 2010, 02:28 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2509784"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Search for some lamp in the room?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->You feel around for things, but there isn't anything in your immediate area.

<!--quoteo(post=2509784:date=Jan 4 2010, 02:28 PM:name=MegaAce™)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(MegaAce™ @ Jan 4 2010, 02:28 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2509784"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Or take the blindfold off.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->You reach the back of your head to take off a blindfold, but find nothing to take off. Reaching in front of your eyes you feel some sort of fleshy substance covering your...wait a minute.

<!--quoteo(post=2509803:date=Jan 4 2010, 02:40 PM:name=Edhel)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Edhel @ Jan 4 2010, 02:40 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2509803"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Open my eyes. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->You're so silly, your eyes were closed all along! Now to open your eyes an-

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0001.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
...well crap.
<!--quoteo(post=2509855:date=Jan 4 2010, 03:12 PM:name=driverzx)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(driverzx @ Jan 4 2010, 03:12 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2509855"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Checking if my crown jewels are safe <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->You fondle yourself for a few minutes. Yes, you are in fact a guy.
<!--quoteo(post=2509849:date=Jan 4 2010, 03:10 PM:name=Law)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Law @ Jan 4 2010, 03:10 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2509849"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->walk north<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->You have no idea where north is so you just walk in one direction until you hit a wall of some sorts. Feels rocky.
<!--quoteo(post=2509805:date=Jan 4 2010, 02:42 PM:name=B-Blue)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(B-Blue @ Jan 4 2010, 02:42 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2509805"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->So I'm not blind. I checked my pockets and found a lighter...<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->Well, it's not quite a lighter, but you do find a book of matches...
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0002.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
I guess you're in a cave or something. Match light isn't very useful.
<!--quoteo(post=2509880:date=Jan 4 2010, 03:23 PM:name=Hadrian)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 4 2010, 03:23 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2509880"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Take out eyes you cut out of a Otaku boys head.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->A weird thought comes to mind and you grab whatever's in your left pocket an-
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0003.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
OH GOD WHY DO I HAVE THES-
...
Kind of looks like a face...
<!--quoteo(post=2509910:date=Jan 4 2010, 03:39 PM:name=Law)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Law @ Jan 4 2010, 03:39 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2509910"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->climb the rocky wall<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->There seem to be plenty of footholds so climbing shouldn't be a problem.
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0001.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
...your match burnt out. Climbing probably isn't the best solution. At least you have more matches.
<!--quoteo(post=2509916:date=Jan 4 2010, 03:42 PM:name=flameiguana)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(flameiguana @ Jan 4 2010, 03:42 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2509916"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->SPIN MOVE!<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0004.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0001.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
In hindsight that was a waste of time.
<!--quoteo(post=2509919:date=Jan 4 2010, 03:43 PM:name=haflore)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(haflore @ Jan 4 2010, 03:43 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2509919"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I start to wonder what else mught be in here..<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0005.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--quoteo(post=2509922:date=Jan 4 2010, 03:47 PM:name=Hadrian)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 4 2010, 03:47 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2509922"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->You see a puzzle on the wall...its a face that is missing what seems its eyes.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->You walk along the wall until you see an odd rock formation.
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0006.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Maybe...
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0007.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
...
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0008.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Suppose not everything is a puzzle...
<!--quoteo(post=2510048:date=Jan 4 2010, 04:48 PM:name=Cyan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Cyan @ Jan 4 2010, 04:48 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510048"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->wonder how I came here, and if there's an exit.
Lick my finger and point it up to feel if there's wind and where it comes from.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->There just happens to be a wind blowing. Following the breeze must lead to the exit!
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0009.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Is that...can it be?!


<b>Chapter 2: Wandering</b>


Spoiler



<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0010.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Huzzah! Woo! Yahoo~
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0011.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Hurray! Freedo-
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0012.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
...
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0013.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<!--quoteo(post=2510289:date=Jan 4 2010, 06:33 PM:name=MegaAce™)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(MegaAce™ @ Jan 4 2010, 06:33 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510289"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Search for something burnable to make a big fire and smoke, maybe someone will see it.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0013.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
...
<!--quoteo(post=2510312:date=Jan 4 2010, 06:44 PM:name=haflore)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(haflore @ Jan 4 2010, 06:44 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510312"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I look for cactus and other desert plants.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0013.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
...
<!--quoteo(post=2510338:date=Jan 4 2010, 06:58 PM:name=Bixbite)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Bixbite @ Jan 4 2010, 06:58 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510338"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->In this situation, fapping is appropriate, I'm pretty sure.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0014.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0015.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0016.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0017.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0018.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0016.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0019.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--quoteo(post=2510781:date=Jan 4 2010, 11:23 PM:name=tinymonkeyt)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(tinymonkeyt @ Jan 4 2010, 11:23 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510781"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Start walking!<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0020.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0021.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--quoteo(post=2510799:date=Jan 4 2010, 11:34 PM:name=Gore)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gore @ Jan 4 2010, 11:34 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510799"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->CHECK pockets
or
CHECK inventory<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->Let's see here...
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0022.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Looks like...ball of lint...a penny...5 matches...and...ew, some blood.
<!--quoteo(post=2510812:date=Jan 4 2010, 11:42 PM:name=Edhel)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Edhel @ Jan 4 2010, 11:42 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510812"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Scan the distant horizon in all directions and see if I can make out anything noteworthy.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0021.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0023.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0024.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0025.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--quoteo(post=2510846:date=Jan 5 2010, 12:02 AM:name=Vulpes Abnocto)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Jan 5 2010, 12:02 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510846"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Search around for anything that can be used as a weapon.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0021.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
...you can use a match as a weapon...kind of...
<!--quoteo(post=2510966:date=Jan 5 2010, 02:05 AM:name=Gore)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gore @ Jan 5 2010, 02:05 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510966"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->>speak your name (all I can call him right now is PLAYER)<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0026.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0027.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0026.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0028.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--quoteo(post=2510971:date=Jan 5 2010, 02:07 AM:name=Vulpes Abnocto)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Jan 5 2010, 02:07 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510971"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Remove pants, pee on them, and wrap them around your head to help keep cool in this sweltering heat

(I saw it on When Survivor Goes Vs Wild Man)<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0029.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0030.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0031.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0032.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0033.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--quoteo(post=2510984:date=Jan 5 2010, 02:18 AM:name=Turtle)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Turtle @ Jan 5 2010, 02:18 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510984"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Take off shirt.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0034.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--quoteo(post=2510966:date=Jan 5 2010, 02:05 AM:name=Gore)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gore @ Jan 5 2010, 02:05 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2510966"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->>approach oasis<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=2511021:date=Jan 5 2010, 02:47 AM:name=Hehe Moo)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Hehe Moo @ Jan 5 2010, 02:47 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2511021"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Lick the blood from your pockets to rehydrate, then begin walking towards the... whatever that maroon and grey coloured thing is.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=2511030:date=Jan 5 2010, 02:52 AM:name=Law)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Law @ Jan 5 2010, 02:52 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2511030"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->No, run towards the Oasis! It's our only hope to survive in this desolate wasteland!<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=2511173:date=Jan 5 2010, 05:02 AM:name=MegaAce™)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(MegaAce™ @ Jan 5 2010, 05:02 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2511173"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Go to the Oasis! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=2511285:date=Jan 5 2010, 07:08 AM:name=iPikachu)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(iPikachu @ Jan 5 2010, 07:08 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2511285"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->to the oasis!<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=2511460:date=Jan 5 2010, 09:39 AM:name=haflore)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(haflore @ Jan 5 2010, 09:39 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2511460"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Move toward the oasis.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0023.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0025.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0035.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0036.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Oasis it is!
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0037.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0038.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0039.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Kind of hot out here...
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0040.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Good thing I peed myself...


<b>Chapter 3: ???</b>
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0041.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Could it be?
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0042.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
YES!
<!--quoteo(post=2512051:date=Jan 5 2010, 04:35 PM:name=haflore)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(haflore @ Jan 5 2010, 04:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2512051"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Drink some water, then bathe in the oasis.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=2512045:date=Jan 5 2010, 04:31 PM:name=Law)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Law @ Jan 5 2010, 04:31 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2512045"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->take pee stained pants off of head

jump in oasis<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=2512413:date=Jan 5 2010, 07:39 PM:name=Vulpes Abnocto)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Jan 5 2010, 07:39 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2512413"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Drink, then wash the pee off you and your clothes. Wade into the water carefully. 
(There's probably no fish here, but you never know what might be)
Scan the tree for edible portions
Periodically look around and scan the horizon for changes<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=2512685:date=Jan 5 2010, 10:47 PM:name=haflore)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(haflore @ Jan 5 2010, 10:47 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2512685"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Remove pee-pants from head, then drink some water. After checking for Oasis Babes, take off underpants and bathe in the oasis. Finally wash all clothes thoroughly, ending with the pants..<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0043.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
IT TASTES LIKE THE SWEET NECTAR OF THE GODS!
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0044.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
I CAN FEEL THE EXFOLIATION HAPPENING IN MY SKIN!
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0045.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
What the hell was I thinking...
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0046.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0047.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--quoteo(post=2512651:date=Jan 5 2010, 10:23 PM:name=ifish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ifish @ Jan 5 2010, 10:23 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2512651"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->take a shower in the oasis then <b>gid</b> a hole in the sand to china!!<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0048.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--quoteo(post=2512413:date=Jan 5 2010, 07:39 PM:name=Vulpes Abnocto)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Jan 5 2010, 07:39 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2512413"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Scan the tree for edible portions<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--quoteo(post=2512208:date=Jan 5 2010, 05:52 PM:name=Cyan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Cyan @ Jan 5 2010, 05:52 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2512208"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->After bathing, I'm thinking about leaving the oasis, but I will need water.
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mthrnitesmiley.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mthrnitesmiley.gif" /> (Idea !) I'll make some bottles of water with home made bottles build from palm's leaves !

... Ok, I'm now trying <a href="http://www.dyblog.fr/images2/cocoshaker.jpg" target="_blank">to climb the tree</a><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0049.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0050.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0051.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0052.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
That didn't work...
<!--quoteo(post=2512278:date=Jan 5 2010, 06:32 PM:name=Revolutionize)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Revolutionize @ Jan 5 2010, 06:32 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2512278"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Punch the ground near the oasis. The punch results in a shockwave that causes a crack in the ground.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0053.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
HIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0054.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
OH GOD THAT HURTS SO BAD WHAT WAS I THIKNING?!
<!--quoteo(post=2512319:date=Jan 5 2010, 06:53 PM:name=BortzANATOR)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Jan 5 2010, 06:53 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2512319"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->power up so you can absorb all the water in the oasis.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0055.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0056.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0057.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--quoteo(post=2512325:date=Jan 5 2010, 06:59 PM:name=Minox_IX)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Minox_IX @ Jan 5 2010, 06:59 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2512325"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->spycheck<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0058.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0059.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0060.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0061.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
...wait a minute...
<img src="http://zarcon.gbatemp.net/CYOA/0062.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't have anything to contribute with, but this looks like an awesome idea


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2010)

Search for some lamp in the room?

*Posts merged*

Or take the blindfold off.


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 4, 2010)

Ideally I wait for a few more suggestion to fire them all off at once, so don't hold back if someone else has already made a suggestion.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 4, 2010)

Open my eyes.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 4, 2010)

So I'm not blind. I checked my pockets and found a lighter...


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 4, 2010)

I remembered i had gone to sleep wearing two eyepatches, ruff night last nite...


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 4, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Search for some lamp in the room?You feel around for things, but there isn't anything in your immediate area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so silly, your eyes were closed all along! Now to open your eyes an-





...well crap.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2010)

Take Eye drops to heal the blindness.


----------



## Law (Jan 4, 2010)

walk north


----------



## haflore (Jan 4, 2010)

I check to find out what I'm sitting or laying on.


----------



## driverzx (Jan 4, 2010)

Checking if my crown jewels are safe


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 4, 2010)

Take out eyes you cut out of a Otaku boys head.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 4, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case I take a minute to take in my surroundings and listen. After that I would attempt to crawl around wherever I am, using my sense of touch to figure out where I am, be it cave, room, or worse.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 4, 2010)

Activate night vision eye sight


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 4, 2010)

driverzx said:
			
		

> Checking if my crown jewels are safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A weird thought comes to mind and you grab whatever's in your left pocket an-




OH GOD WHY DO I HAVE THES-
...
Kind of looks like a face...


----------



## Law (Jan 4, 2010)

climb the rocky wall


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2010)

SPIN MOVE!


----------



## haflore (Jan 4, 2010)

I start to wonder what else might be in here..


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 4, 2010)

You see a puzzle on the wall...its a face that is missing what seems its eyes.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 4, 2010)

wonder how I came here, and if there's an exit.
Lick my finger and point it up to feel if there's wind and where it comes from.


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 4, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> climb the rocky wallThere seem to be plenty of footholds so climbing shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There just happens to be a wind blowing. Following the breeze must lead to the exit!




Is that...can it be?!




Huzzah! Woo! Yahoo~




Hurray! Freedo-




...




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2010)

Search for something burnable to make a big fire and smoke, maybe someone will see it.


----------



## haflore (Jan 4, 2010)

I look for cactus and other desert plants.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 4, 2010)

In this situation, fapping is appropriate, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bixbite said:
			
		

> In this situation, fapping is appropriate, I'm pretty sure.



Just like what happened in all the cyanide and happiness CYOA games.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 5, 2010)

Start walking!


----------



## Gore (Jan 5, 2010)

CHECK pockets
or
CHECK inventory


----------



## Elritha (Jan 5, 2010)

Scan the distant horizon in all directions and see if I can make out anything noteworthy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2010)

Search around for anything that can be used as a weapon.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 5, 2010)

Find a crowbar!


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 5, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Search for something burnable to make a big fire and smoke, maybe someone will see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







...you can use a match as a weapon...kind of...


----------



## Gore (Jan 5, 2010)

>speak your name (all I can call him right now is PLAYER)
>approach oasis


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2010)

Remove pants, pee on them, and wrap them around your head to help keep cool in this sweltering heat

(I saw it on When Survivor Goes Vs Wild Man)

I wonder where this blood came from. 
Am I bleeding?
Is it from the hemorrhoids?


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 5, 2010)

Take off shirt.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> Take off shirt.




Aww, now you're just getting pornographic


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow are you really drawing all these? I love the drawings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Lick the blood from your pockets to rehydrate, then begin walking towards the... whatever that maroon and grey coloured thing is.


----------



## Law (Jan 5, 2010)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Wow are you really drawing all these? I love the drawings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, run towards the Oasis! It's our only hope to survive in this desolate wasteland!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 5, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What if it's a hallucination? He can live off the blood


----------



## Gore (Jan 5, 2010)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and what if the blood is infected with HIV?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 5, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't get HIV from drinking the blood, it's an STI.


----------



## Gore (Jan 5, 2010)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well as long as we're being serious
blood is similar to salt water and it would not hydrate you, especially not the minute amount PLAYER has in his pocket
supposing he did have an exhaustible supply, drinking it would make him sick, pass out, he would die
and why are we going to the unknown maroony thing? anyways? you're KILLING US!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 5, 2010)

Go to the Oasis!


----------



## grimtooth (Jan 5, 2010)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is not true, you can get infected in many ways. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIDS


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 5, 2010)

to the oasis!

i wanna draw D:


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

Move toward the oasis.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Bixbite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EPIC

I haven't seen something this funny in the EoF since... since... the TA?


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 5, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> >speak your name (all I can call him right now is PLAYER)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















Oasis it is!














Kind of hot out here...




Good thing I peed myself...




Could it be?




YES!


----------



## Law (Jan 5, 2010)

take pee stained pants off of head

jump in oasis

(I mean it's not like you want to get the pee stained pants in the oasis or anything :/)


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

Drink some water, then bathe in the oasis.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 5, 2010)

(make it not tanned on the head, that will be funny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

After bathing, I'm thinking about leaving the oasis, but I will need water.





 (Idea !) I'll make some bottles of water with home made bottles build from palm's leaves !

... Ok, I'm now trying to climb the tree


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 5, 2010)

Try and catch a fish and then try and make the oasis into a stream that leads back to your house and then ride the fish there.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 5, 2010)

Punch the ground near the oasis. The punch results in a shockwave that causes a crack in the ground.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2010)

power up so you can absorb all the water in the oasis.


----------



## Minox (Jan 5, 2010)

spycheck


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2010)

Drink, then wash the pee off you and your clothes. Wade into the water carefully. 
(There's probably no fish here, but you never know what might be)
Scan the tree for edible portions
Periodically look around and scan the horizon for changes

What was that brown thing in panel 3?

I was hoping it'd be something useful


----------



## themuddaload (Jan 6, 2010)

^ its his pee spot from peeing on his undies.

after checking around the oasis for cool stuff, go check out that factory thing.


----------



## iFish (Jan 6, 2010)

take a shower in the oasis then gid a hole in the sand to china!!


----------



## haflore (Jan 6, 2010)

Remove pee-pants from head, then drink some water. After checking for Oasis Babes, take off underpants and bathe in the oasis. Finally wash all clothes thoroughly, ending with the pants..


----------



## zeromac (Jan 6, 2010)

Turns out the oasis was really a mirage


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 7, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Drink some water, then bathe in the oasis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















...wait a minute...


----------



## Law (Jan 7, 2010)

get lint from pocket

put lint in weird eye thing

(ignore the spy for now, he's probably just a cloak and dagger spy playing spectator plus you can just follow the pee trail later)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 7, 2010)

Say, this purple thing certainly looks odd. 

I'd like to investigate it further.


----------



## fristi (Jan 7, 2010)

slide across the sand and say i like sllide(ing)

edit: UPSIDEDOWN!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 7, 2010)

Poke the crack in the ground.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 7, 2010)

throw a coconut behind you, because you swear you saw an eye in the ground open up while you were turning around


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2010)

Pry the eye-like thing open and take a look.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 7, 2010)

(if bugging the eye didn't make anything bad to me), climb back to the tree and look around again, Where could I be ?.


----------



## Ace (Jan 8, 2010)

Throw sand into the eye, and get a portal gun to travel further distances faster.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 8, 2010)

He stabs himself in the stomach but a leprechaun (or whatever...doesn't matter) comes down from the sky and heals him much to his dissapointment


----------



## iFish (Jan 8, 2010)

use you're magic to make magic wing outta the coconuts, bend the palm tree then stand on it to sling you off to a good start


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jan 9, 2010)

FIRE YOUR LAAAZZZZOOOOOOORRRRRR! (at the eye thing, if you can)


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 10, 2010)

Use lint to tie  your self to tree and catapult yourself to Japan


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 12, 2010)

Not being updated anymore


----------



## zeromac (Jan 12, 2010)

piss at the eye until it does something


----------



## Law (Jan 12, 2010)

try updating the thread, then follow the spy


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jan 14, 2010)

Clime tree then yell to heavens...until the sun sets.(Something as to hear him...Good or Bad!)


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 18, 2010)

awesome thread is awesome. same goes for you paint skills too.

On Topic: make a shelter out of palm leaves. then dig a hole with your bare hands in the sand under the shelter. its getting late, so you eat 1/3 coconuts and go to sleep in the freshly dug hole.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Jan 19, 2010)

ponder the blinking eye in the desert by the oasis? wtf is it doing there? ... build shelter after pondering


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 29, 2010)

Zarcon why arent you updating this anymore


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 29, 2010)

Because he got bored of it i guess?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Deleted-171178 (Mar 30, 2010)

Curl up and die.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 30, 2010)

I think ill make a new one.


----------

